# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  جذب فرهنگیان در سال تحصیلی جدید

## Parimah

سلام وقت بخیر 

جذب ۵۰ هزار دانشجومعلم در سال تحصیلی جدید 

یوسف نوری، وزیر آموزش‌وپرورش در برنامه صف اول شبکه خبر :
با تصمیمی که در جلسه شورای سنجش گرفته شده قرار شد، سهمیه دانشجومعلمان ما دوبرابر شود. کنکور امسال ۲۵ هزار جذب داشتیم ولی تصمیم بر آن شد تا به ۵۰ هزار نفر برسد تا بخشی از نیاز ما را تامین کند

۵۰ روز طلایی رو از دست ندین!
امیدتون به خدا باشه✨
شرایط خوبی داره ایجاد میشه
با یکم تلاش میتونین از صفرم به یه نتیجه خوب برسین، مهم اینه که بخواید.
اینکه بگین ایا میشه ایا نمیشه از نظر بقیه هیچ کمکی تو زندگی شما نمیکنه، این خودتونید که باید با شرایطی دارید، تلاش کنید.

دلگرمی خیلی خوبیه برای کسایی که دلشون میخواد زودتر به حقوق برسن !

یه عده هم میان میگن ال شد بل شد از اونور ظرفیت بیشتر بشه یعنی فاجعه :/ اینها به حرف من و تو گوش نمیدن چیزی که نیاز دارن رو اعلام میکنن 

هر کسی طالبشه بفرما بره ، هر کسی نمیخواد به سلامت ( الان اعتراضی برای سهمیه ها انجام بشه پیگیری میشه ؟ نه ! ) 

به هر حال همین فرهنگیان رقابت خیلی شدیدی از سال 99 به بعد براش شده 

مثل سال 90 میشه یهو میبینی  45 هزار انسانی رفت دبیری ادبیات خوند^^

خیلی موقعیت عالی هست 
توی این ۵۰ روز خیلی راحت می تونید دبیر بشید و پسرا از دو سال سربازی رها بشن و حقوق هم تازه بگیرن

جذب فرهنگیان برای رشته تجربی:

فرهنگیان یه رقابت استانیه و نمیشه گفت چه رتبه ای میخاد مسلما هرچی رتبه پایین تر باشه شانس قبولی بیشتره

حالا به دوتا چیز بستگی داره:
اول اینکه استانت چندتا نیرو بخاد یعنی درسته درکل ظرفیت کل کشور 25 هزار تا زیاد بشه اما ممکنه ظرفیت استانتون کم باشه یا مثه پارسال باشه

دوما چند نفر که رتبه بهتری از تو دارن رشته فرهنگیان برن 

قبلا رقابت حتی بومی شهر به شهر بود که پارسال استانی شد یعنی شما میتونید کدرشته های شهر های دیگه استانتون رو هم بزنید 
ممکنه یکی با 10 هزار قبول نشه
ممکنه یکی با 30 هزار قبول شه

مصاحبه هم تاثیر خیلیی بالایی داره تو قبولی و رد

----------


## loading

یه پیشنهاد برای دوستانی که قصد انتخاب فرهنگیان دارن

فرهنگیان از بسیاری از جهات خوبه، استقلال مالی در دوران دانشجویی، معافیت سربازی، استخدام تضمین اونم تو زمانی که بیکاری حتی در تحصیل کرده ها موج میزنه، شغل راحت، الان هم که ورود آسانتر به این رشته و...

ولی
ولی
ولی

حتما متن تعهدنامه رو قبلش با دقت بخونید (من مطمنم خیلیا موقع انتخاب فرهنگیان اصلا اینو نخوندن و همینجوری امضا زدن !!!)

قوانین مربوط به آموزش و پرورش رو با دقت بخونین

اینا رو میگم تا همه چیز از دور *قشنگ و رویایی* به نظر نرسه

----------

